# New AMC White Mountain Guide and NHPR Show



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2007)

I was in EMS last month and saw that they are releasing yet another version of the guide.  Was originally :-? because it seemed as if they had JUST released the last edition. But after listening to the NHPR show below, I learned that they made many changes and the maps now offer much more detail and indicate distance/elevation changes (typed out so you don't need to refer back to the book) :beer:  FYI these editions are going to be updated once every five years or so.







Second, NHPR ran an episode of "The Exchange" on White Mountain History, particularly the AMC Guides.  They had Gene Daniell (Editor), Larry Garland (Cartographer), and Kevin Breunig (AMC PR Guy).  It aired on May 10th and I was going to send a comment to the show, but I missed it.  The link to the site with the episode (an hour or so) is *HERE*.  Listened to it this AM.  Very good.


----------



## riverc0il (May 20, 2007)

Wow. Amazingly short time between this and the previous revision. The Map revisions could have been re-released separately as the Kevlar versions instead of with a new edition. Hopefully there are enough textual revisions to justify the edition update. I would be interested in knowing exactly how many changes actually occurred. I still have the 26th edition and see absolutely no reason to bother with a new edition despite being two editions old. I somehow doubt there are enough revisions to justify an upgrade but no doubt many people will go out and immediately purchase the new edition even if they have the 26th or 27th. Certainly a great way to generate revenue. I come from a slightly biased perspective, so will leave it at that


----------



## MarcHowes (May 20, 2007)

My only grumbling about this edition is it seems to come in a shrink wrapped boxish package, making browsing it in the store impossible!


----------



## walkerd2 (May 20, 2007)

I'm looking forward to getting it, I'm just waiting to buy it from Steve Smith.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2007)

MarcHowes said:


> My only grumbling about this edition is it seems to come in a shrink wrapped boxish package, making browsing it in the store impossible!



That seems DUMB and with all that packaging, not an environmentally friendly thing to be doing.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 11, 2007)

So I received a 20% off coupon from Border's.  Went in and picked up a copy.  My initial reviews are   so far.  

Some more revisions to the way the book as arranged.  Gray "summary" boxes at the end of each hike.  

I was able to note some of the changes in the descriptions (updates).  I am also  to see that the mountains near Hanover are still in here (Cube, Smarts, AT though Hanover, etc.).  One of the things that I lamented was that after the 1992 version they dropped the other NH Mountains and put them in a separate book.  Now that might be good because that other book is more descriptive and more comprehensive.  

Biggest difference: maps are a bit cleaner than even the last ones.  Easier to read.  I dig the mileage notations...really makes life easier.  Don't have to flip back and forth.  One thing I wish that the map had was the elevation difference listed by those mileage indicators (although it would take the map skill out of the exercise).  This would make it even easier....maybe that will justify another revision :wink:


----------

